# China regulation repair works residential building



## Nattyb123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi 

We are currently living in Qingdao , for the past month the tenant or owner above us is having works done in his flat ( flooring , wall , electrical , plumbing etc... ) the worker start generally by 7 am and finish sometimes after 20hoo . It is a constant loud noise ie banging , hammering , drilling etc... Coming from it . This is 7/7 days . 
Is their a regulation in china which prevent people of doing works in their flat during the week end ? Also during the week does they have to respect a time ( from ie 7 am to 6 pm ) .
After a full month of this I just cannot take it anymore .
I haven t been able to rest since it started , even watching tv sometimes is a challenge ...pls help ! 

Thank you


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

My experience leads to the conclusion that the only way there is is using the neighbors to get it fixed in a group or directly approach the owner. Been there 4 times over the last 10 years and noticed that you can't stop it but you can let them start at 8 on weekdays and 9 on weekends. It will be a struggle but that's the best I ever got realized.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

While I haven't been there, I share your situation. Give it time, let it go, and it will soon be fine. Then you'll be able to recognize other things. Hang in there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Iron Horse said:


> While I haven't been there, I share your situation. Give it time, let it go, and it will soon be fine. Then you'll be able to recognize other things. Hang in there.




Ohh it is so easy to say that... I had it for two years above and below me.. working until 10 at night with electrical drills, saws etc.. the only respite I had was a Friday morning. I could have committed murder at times


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ohh it is so easy to say that... I had it for two years above and below me.. working until 10 at night with electrical drills, saws etc.. the only respite I had was a Friday morning. I could have committed murder at times


Of course it's easy to say. However, all of us have been there and done that. I have/had noise with screaming kids, elevators/lifts next to my door, barking dogs, and fireworks going off. So what's your point? My point is that everyone will just have to live with it. Then hopefully it goes away.

One solution? Turn up your music and :rockon:


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

Nattyb123 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are currently living in Qingdao , for the past month the tenant or owner above us is having works done in his flat ( flooring , wall , electrical , plumbing etc... ) the worker start generally by 7 am and finish sometimes after 20hoo . It is a constant loud noise ie banging , hammering , drilling etc... Coming from it . This is 7/7 days .
> Is their a regulation in china which prevent people of doing works in their flat during the week end ? Also during the week does they have to respect a time ( from ie 7 am to 6 pm ) .
> ...


.
The answer to your noise is that they will make noise until they are finished.
7 am start isn't bad.
It's not good from your point of view, but it could be worse.
I have known and seen several construction sites, start work at 5:00am in the summer, make best use of daylight.
If I were in your position, I would just try to be out for most of the day, go window shopping, visit friends, and have late evening meals.
I am afraid all your complaining will just fall on deaf ears.

Graham


----------

